# Mothers day



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A busy day

Breakfast lunch and tea 

As they all came at different times 

Bouquets of flowers , will look like a florists tomorrow 

Especially as the main lounge is out of action 

The fireplace almost finished, the oak looks fantastic with the bricks 

Shadow insists on lying on the slate hearth 

But then again there isn’t a Woodburning stove in the middle 

Some plastering of edges 

Still waiting for the stove to be put in

Logs cut and stored

Decorating, I’m going for white and grey 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> A busy day
> 
> Breakfast lunch and tea
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good day Sandra. On a day of such sad news for MHF members, your post reminds us that life has to go on and that we have to love and cherish our nearest and dearest.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes we have to hug our nearest and dearest close while we can.

I got some lovely flowers too. Nowhere to put them in the van mind....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Glad you had a good day Sandra. On a day of such sad news for MHF members, your post reminds us that life has to go on and that we have to love and cherish our nearest and dearest.


I'm very upset about Peter

I'm anxious about Alberts scan results

I'm very worried about the stupidity of one of my kids , when under different circumstances it should should have been a time to rejoice

And I'm not rejoicing , maybe in time

But on Mother's Day

Well I'm a mum , I'm not sure I shouldn't put all the flowers outside at night , as we did when I was nursing

They give out carbon dioxide at night :surprise::grin2:

And six bouquet of flowers

But I've found them places

Well you have to don't you ?

They represent 52 years of my life

The grandkids have filled in the bits in between

But friends , well they are special

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Yes we have to hug our nearest and dearest close while we can.
> I got some lovely flowers too. Nowhere to put them in the van mind....


It took us years to convince our sons NOT to send flowers on Mothers Day or her birthday. 
My wife has a garden full of colour and flowers but hates 'cut' flowers as they are so temporary.
A card with soppy words is all she wants and so happy when it arrives.!

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd forgotten about Mothering Sunday as Mother's Day is celebrated in May in SA. (The Anglican Church does celebrate it in services on the day).

That was until I got a 'happy Euro mother's day' watsapp from my older son who's working in Brussels. I don't need flowers or gifts - although I do really enjoy my birthday roses I get every year - a text message (from EU) or a card (from local) is just wonderful.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love cut flowers, always have two vases of them 

Although I prefer one type flower rather than mixed bouquets

But then again I love house plants as well 

It’s just 6 bouquets are a bit hard to house when the main lounge is out of action

Still I got some lovely scented candles which I love 

Having said that 

I bought a lovely orchid half price today

Maybe I’m a lost cause ?

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate pot plants, although I have a pretty Xmas poinsettia that's survived a couple of years of neglect. I do love orchids though. I got one for Mother's Day year before last. Lovely succulent leaves and b*gg**all flowers. 

Any expert advice???


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No my babe

I manage to keep them for a year , and occasionally they re flower 

But £4 for a beautiful two stemmed orchid 

What’s not like to like ?

The stove arrives tomorrow

It’s heavy and the forklift can’t deliver it inside 

So it’s Albert and anyone else he can get

Possibly Young Albert and friends 

Still we saved £400 by buying it ourselves 

Which is weird 

Why couldn’t the fitter ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Any expert advice???


A Malaysian friend of my daughter's swears they love champagne - and it certainly didn't do them any harm!

They wouldn't be getting mine though ;-)


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> I hate pot plants, although I have a pretty Xmas poinsettia that's survived a couple of years of neglect. I do love orchids though. I got one for Mother's Day year before last. Lovely succulent leaves and b*gg**all flowers.
> 
> Any expert advice???


Some people find it difficult to keep them but have no explanation for it. However my missus (Joy) has three pots containing orchids one of which she has had for ten years. All have flowered regularly although sometimes there is a lengthy time between losing the flowers and new growth appearing.
She keeps them in clear plastic or glass pots standing on a north facing window sill (they like the light but not full sun). They have their own special orchid compost (any garden centre). They are watered fortnightly but do not let them stand in water for long periods. The compost is loosely packed around the roots. Do not cut back after flowering as existing nodules will produce new shoots.
Make sure the stems are supported. Brand new stems will grow between the leaves at the base.

That's all I know but she seems to be successful.
Terry


----------

